# Francis picks up option



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> As expected, *Steve Francis* picked up his player option for the 2008-09 season, meaning he's under contract to the Rockets for next season.
> 
> Rockets GM *Daryl Morey*, speaking on local sports radio today, said the team has met with the injured guard.
> 
> "We met with Steve yesterday and he's doing really well on rehab," said Morey. "There's some hope that he'll come back full strength next year in training camp. We might be able to get some of the skills we were hoping that he could bring to the team."





> At a minimum, Francis' roughly $3 million deal is another expiring contract for the Rockets to work trades with this offseason up until the February 2009 trading deadline. *Bobby Jackson* ($6 million), *Luther Head* ($2 million) and *Steve Novak* (less than $1 million) also fit the bill.


Link


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Thats a plus


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We could trade a few of them.

Jackson Francis Head Hayes 4 Pargo

Hell right now i would give anything for Pargo. Well almost anything.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> We could trade a few of them.
> 
> Jackson Francis Head Hayes 4 Pargo
> 
> Hell right now i would give anything for Pargo. Well almost anything.


What? nah i take our 4 over Pargo well maybe Head


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Pargo isn't really an upgrade over Rafer. Does that mean you want AB to continue being the third PG? With Bobby, Francis, and Head at roughly 11 million in expiring contracts is it to much to ask for us to take a shot at Baron Davis then?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Why are you guys happy about this? I know you guys have fond memories of him but now it seems the only reason he has a career in the NBA is because he is under contract. Just seems like taking up cap space with no return...why am I wrong?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Why are you guys happy about this? I know you guys have fond memories of him but now it seems the only reason he has a career in the NBA is because he is under contract. Just seems like taking up cap space with no return...why am I wrong?


Because he adds another expiring contract. I don't expect him to play (well) again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Why are you guys happy about this? I know you guys have fond memories of him but now it seems the only reason he has a career in the NBA is because he is under contract. Just seems like taking up cap space with no return...why am I wrong?


His contract is great trade bait


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I was not thinking of Pargo as an upgrade for Alston but an upgrade for Jackson.

Alston and Pargo would be an awesome one-two punch. (like Fisher - Farmer)
Also Pargo can backup at SG if needed.

I dont see Luther in the rotation next season I think Novak will take his spot. 

SO I would see a rotation that looked like this

Yao
Scola Landry
Battier Novak
McGrady
Alston Pargo


I would hope to keep Chuck because I do feel we would need another big man but I think we need Pargo more.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> With Bobby, Francis, and Head at roughly 11 million in expiring contracts is it to much to ask for us to take a shot at Baron Davis then?


Intriguing. They need the cap space to re-sign Ellis and Biedrins, don't they? $11 million in expirings + Brooks + our first and second round picks + the rights to Scola's brother Santiago? It would leave our bench extremely thin.

Davis / Alston (unless Alston outplays him in training camp)
McGrady / ?
Battier / ?
Scola / Landry / Hayes / Novak / Harris
Yao / ?

If there were no other additions, Baron would have to spend significant time at SG and any injury would be devastating.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It's probably just a pipe dream but, just throwing it out there. If we could somehow keep our first round pick then I would pull the trigger on this trade faster than a mutha ****A.

The MLE and the first round pick would be enough to fill in the holes with some servicable players. I hope that even though Landry may have felt dissed on his first contract that he doesn't try and gut the team for most of the MLE.

Maybe we bring back a guy like Bobby Jones or sign Boki back. Battier/Boki is fine with me.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is definitely a good start. I just hope that he will be healthy and ready to play for the next season. Much like what Bonzi did to us in this season before he was traded.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Novak should be viewed as SG - SF - PF he can play any three of these positions. He would be a great backup for Batman & TMAC in my opinion.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Novak can't guard shooting guards.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Novak can't guard shooting guards.


No but Battier & McGrady can. Novak can slip into SF whenever Battier or McGrady are off and the other will play SG.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Novak can't guard shooting guards.


Can he guard small forwards or power forwards?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

hroz said:


> Novak should be viewed as SG - SF - PF he can play any three of these positions. He would be a great backup for Batman & TMAC in my opinion.


am i the only one who thinks a stick might be better than novak, but it isn't only because novak can shoot threes?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> Can he guard small forwards or power forwards?


Obviously everyone is hoping his defence improves. I really od believe that Novak could be another Peja.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Novak can't guard shooting guards.


Or a bank with a machine gun


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

hroz said:


> Obviously everyone is hoping his defence improves. I really od believe that Novak could be another Peja.


I'm amazed at the moment. I don't think anyone even wants Novak to get off the bench, at least I don't. Also, what's so great about Peja besides the fact that he can shoot threes?


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

man we are keeping bobby jackson...he proved it in the lil time that he had with us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Free money. Of course he picked up his option. He did it for the same reason Chris Mihm will pick up his.

They suck. No one gets angry at them for sucking - it is just accepted, and there is no pressure on them.

They get $2 million for doing nothing. It's bull****. Life's not fair.

I want to cry.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Free money. Of course he picked up his option. He did it for the same reason Chris Mihm will pick up his.
> 
> They suck. No one gets angry at them for sucking - it is just accepted, and there is no pressure on them.
> 
> ...


Well, at least Francis has value on this team. We all know he is going to play next year. Mihm, on the other hand, is not coming back.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Well, at least Francis has value on this team. We all know he is going to play next year. Mihm, on the other hand, is not coming back.


I'm hoping he doesn't play. I don't like him.

Trade Stevie!!


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

Cornholio said:


> I'm hoping he doesn't play. I don't like him.
> 
> Trade Stevie!!


Why don't you like Steve?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

stillfantasy said:


> Why don't you like Steve?


I don't like ball-hogging PGs.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Cornholio said:


> I don't like ball-hogging PGs.


He's now all about winning, he knows he's role.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> He's now all about winning, he knows he's role.


Too little too late, Francis used to give it up only when the shot clock was winding down and couldn't get a shot off or when he tried to make a spectacular play. He held on to the ball too long with too too many dribbles.


----------

